# Autotrail Mohican hot water use



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have just used the shower for the first time and find that after electrically heating the tank I only get about 2mins of mixed hot and cold water before it all goes cold. This does not give any time to shower and wondered if I have a problem or if this is to be expected.
I am not sure, when the tank says 10ltrs with arrows pointing to hot and cold sections, if this means 5ltrs per section.

I have not fired it up on gas yet so wondered if this form of power would increase the use length.

Any help would be appreciated
Terry


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

If its a new AT check the truma control is set to 60deg
The 10 litres is the capacity of the hot water store and should give you enough to have a shower, but not the same as at home where you would probably have the water on all the time, its a quick spray to get wet, turn off, soap up, then rinse down.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Two minutes is a long shower in the averge M/H!


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

prog54 said:


> I have just used the shower for the first time and find that after electrically heating the tank I only get about 2mins of mixed hot and cold water before it all goes cold. This does not give any time to shower and wondered if I have a problem or if this is to be expected.
> I am not sure, when the tank says 10ltrs with arrows pointing to hot and cold sections, if this means 5ltrs per section.
> 
> I have not fired it up on gas yet so wondered if this form of power would increase the use length.
> ...


If you haven't got one then a trigger shower head is ideal. Page 29 of the CAK tanks catalogue.

Terry


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a 2007 Mohican and I have just been discussing this with my wife.

It's difficult to put a time on the amount of hot water we have but it is considerably longer than any caravan we've had.

What we tend to do is run the shower to wet hair and body, then turn off, shampoo. then rinse. We use body mops to "soap" up then rinse once again. In previous caravans it's towards the end of rinsing that the water starts to cool but in the Mohican I can rinse and then wallow in hot water for quite a while so, I guess, we get longer than 2 minutes of running, hot water.


----------

